#  Chat Ecke >   AUTSCH >

## StarBuG

Arg 
Wollte gerade meine geliebte Paprikareispfanne machen, da rutscht mir doch das Hackfleisch in die Pfanne und das ganze heiße Fett spritzt auf mich. 
Hab nun leichte Verbrennung auf dem rechten Bein und am rechten Handgelenk. 
Autsch. 
Das Eispack hilft auch nur bedingt  :Sad:  
Jaja, soviel zu Haushaltsunfällen 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Monsti

*Du gehörst ganz klar zur Hauptrisikogruppe!!!* Lass das mal net Ulla und die Krankenkassen wissen!  :Grin:  
Gute Besserung und liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## StarBuG

hihi

----------


## Claus

Ja, kann manchmal schnell passieren,  :Sad:  
tu mal Bepanthen drauf!  :Zwinker:  
Gute Besserung
Claus

----------


## Obelix1962

OH MICHA, 
ich schenk Dir jetzt einfach mal so über das Netz  :my_world_cut:  eine Runde:  M I T L E I D ! 
kleiner Tip: "Man(n) nehme keine Pfanne sondern einen Topf !" 
Grüßle 
Obelix1962

----------


## Ulrike

Ooooooje  :Peinlichkeit:  
Gute Besserung, Micha!  :blackeye:

----------


## StarBuG

Ist halb so wild, merke nur noch was, wenn ich direkt draufpatsche  :Grin: 
Aber das kann man ja vermeiden  :Grin:  
Danke für die Runde Mitleid Obelix  :Zwinker:

----------


## michmay

Hallo Micha, 
auch von mir gute Besserung  :Cheesy: . Ein Dozent meinte kürzlich zu uns, dass man Verbrennungen nicht kühlen, sondern eher wärmen sollte wegen der Durchblutungsanregung...  :Undecided:  Was sagst Du denn als Medizinstudent dazu? 
Grüzlis,
Micha

----------


## Monsti

Hi Micha, 
ich bin zwar keine Medizinstudentin, aber mein gesunder Menschenverstand und meine Erfahrung haben mir verraten, dass beides, d.h. kalt und warm (am besten im Wechsel) die Durchblutung anregt. 
Bei akuten Entzündungen ist Wärme aber pures Gift. Auch Laien-Erfahrung.  :Zwinker:  
Bei Verbrennungen und Verbrühungen ohne (!) offene Hautläsionen verwende ich mit Erfolg essigsaure Tonerde. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## michmay

Hi Monsti, 
genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Ich war etwas verwundert, denn der Dozent meinte wortwörtlich zu uns, das, wenn wir uns eine Verbrennung zuziehen, wir die betroffene Körperstelle nochmal paar Minuten an den "Verbrennungsherd" halten sollen...  :Huh?:  
Micha

----------


## StarBuG

> der Dozent meinte wortwörtlich zu uns, das, wenn wir uns eine Verbrennung zuziehen, wir die betroffene Körperstelle nochmal paar Minuten an den "Verbrennungsherd" halten sollen...

 Das war Ironie!! 
Bei akuten Verbrennungen hilft nur eins: KÜHLEN KÜHLEN KÜHLEN.
Und zwar richtig lange, am besten 20-30Min ein Eispack (im Handtuch, nie direkt auf nackte Haut!) drauf.
Das zu viel an Energie, dass den Zellen durch die Verbrennung zugeführt wurde, muss so gut es geht wieder "rausgezogen" werden. 
Aber kannst ja gerne mal nen Selbstversuch starten.
Den Mensch will ich sehen, der sich auf eine Verbrennung Wärme packt hihihih  :Grin:

----------


## michmay

Nee, nee, den Selbstversuch lasse ich lieber sein...  :Grin:  
Dann bin ich beruhigt, dass Du die These von unserem Dozenten auch nicht bestätigen kannst, wir waren im gesamten Kurs etwas verwirrt über den Tipp von unserem Prof...  :Zunge raus:

----------


## StarBuG

Der wollte euch nur verarschen.
Hätte ne gute Lachnummer abgegeben, wenn in einer der folgenden Vorlesungen jemand gesagt hätte "bei mir hats nach dem Wärmepack nur mehr weh getan"  :Grin:

----------


## michmay

Tja, mir hat das gezeigt, das man den Profs von Heute auch net mehr alles glauben kann....  :Grin:  
Wir sind ja auch in der Pflegepädagogik nicht dumm und leichtgläubig, aber der Mann hat das so überzeugend rübergebracht, das wir ihm regelrecht aus der Hand gefressen haben....  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## chaosbarthi

Hallo @all, 
das mit der erneuten Hitzezufuhr hat man früher erfolgreich gemacht. Ob die wirkung allerdings mit der gesteigerten Durchblutung zusammenhängt, das weiß ich nicht. Mein Vater hat das aus seiner Ausbildungszeit erzählt. Er hatte sich beim Schmieden (musste man in den 30ern als Maschinenschlosser noch mitlernen) verbrannt. Sein Meister hat ihn sich daraufhin wohl gegriffen und die Hand noch einmal übers Schmiedefeuer gehalten. Mein Vater hat steif und fest behauptet, das habe ihm geholfen. Die Verletzung sei danach kaum der Rede wert gewesen.   :Huh?:  LG chaosbarthi

----------


## chaosbarthi

Hi Micha, 
schön dass du es kaum noch merkst. Verbrennungen können fürchterlich schmerzen. *ebenvergessenhatte* 
Habe nochmal schnell gegoogelt. Entbehrt so natürlich jeglicher wissenschaftlichen Grundlage, aber hier wird die Behandlung mit Wärme auch beschrieben:   

> ... In der Diskussion über Erste Hilfe taucht oft die weitverbreitete Meinung auf, die Behandlung einer Verbrennung müsse durch den entgegengesetzten Stoff erfolgen, in diesem Falle also durch kalte Anwendungen. Dieses Prinzip hat sich zur landläufigen Auffassung entwickelt, die sich hieraus ergebenden Nachteile blieben jedoch unberücksichtigt. Wie die Erfahrung zeigt, führt die Anwendung von Kälte zu vorübergehender Linderung des Schmerzgefühls nach einer Verbrennung, doch kehrt der Schmerz nach wenigen Minuten wieder zurück. Nachdem eine Verbrennung mit kaltem Wasser behandelt wurde, kommen nicht nur die Schmerzen allmählich wieder, sondern sie werden mit der Zeit genauso stark oder noch stärker als zu Beginn. Behandelt man im Gegensatz dazu eine Verbrennung mit Wärme, stellt man fest, wie nach anfänglicher Verschlimmerung der Schmerzen rasche und immer deutlichere Besserung und ein begünstigter Verlauf der Vernarbung und Wundheilung im Allgemeinen eintritt.
> Hier sieht man den Unterschied zwischen den Behandlungsansätzen von Homöopathie und Schulmedizin. Die Schulmedizin setzt entgegenwirkende Mittel ein, die vorübergehende Erleichterung bringen, die aber aufgrund des Wiederauftauchens der ursprünglich unterdrückten Symptome letztendlich zu verzögerter Heilung führen. Die Homöopathie bedient sich des Wirkungsprinzips der Ähnlichkeit, die nach einer kurzen Phase der Verschlimmerung der Symptome zu einer raschen Verringerung der Beschwerden und beschleunigter Gesundung führen. 
> HAHNEMANN führte auch hier Selbstversuche durch und beschrieb die Reaktion auf die beiden Behandlungsmethoden: Er tauchte beide Hände zwei bis drei Sekunden lang in einen Topf mit siedendem Wasser, zog sie gleichzeitig heraus und behandelte dann eine mit kaltem Wasser und die andere mit erwärmtem Alkohol. Letztere brannte innerhalb weniger Sekunden doppelt so stark, dann aber ging das Brennen allmählich zurück und verschwand innerhalb weniger Stunden völlig. Diese Hand blieb sowohl von Blasen als auch Eiter verschont; später bildete sich eine Art harter, schmerzunempfindlicher, bräunlicher Hautüberzug, der sich schließlich löste. Wenige Tage später war die Haut wieder gesund und geschmeidig wie zuvor. Bei der in kaltes Wasser eingetauchten Hand hingegen ließ sich keine anfängliche Verschlimmerung beobachten, sondern vielmehr eine so deutliche Besserung, daß er sich zunächst fühlte wie im siebten Himmel: das Brennen war wie durch Zauber verschwunden. Wenige Minuten später jedoch tauchte der Schmerz wieder auf, steigerte sich langsam bis ins Unerträgliche,...

 ...hier lest ihr den ganzen Text   :Smiley:  LG chaosbarthi

----------


## quaks

Hi 
also ich hab letztes Wochenende sowas ähnliches gemacht wie Micha -
den Pfannkuchen zu schwungvoll gewendet - und autsch - heißes Fett auf den Handrücken.
Nie Nie und nochmals Nie hätt ich da nen Wärmepack drauf getan  :Grin:  
Hat aber auch nicht allzulang weh getan - aber das lag vielleicht auch an den Ibuprofen-Spiegel im Blut den ich wegen ner fiesen Zahnentzündung schön konstant gehalten hab  :Grin:  
btw. das gab ne nette riesen Blasen bleibt das eigentlich auf Dauer sichtbar? 
lg Sandra

----------


## StarBuG

Ich glaube, ich für mich selber bleibe beim guten alten Kühlen.
Bis auf wenige Homöopathie Seiten gibt es keine Seite, die Wärme bei Verbrennungen empfiehlt. Ich sehe auch rein vom physikalischen Vorgang her nicht, wieso Wärme helfen sollte. 
Ihr könnt ja gerne euren nächsten Sonnenbrand mal mit Wärme behandeln.
Wäre echt mal gespannt, ob euch das besser Hilft als kühlen und eincremen  :Zwinker:

----------


## meg

Hallöchen! 
Ich habe allerdings gehört, dass man nicht mit Eis kühlen soll, bei einer Verbrennung, weil man aufgrund der Sensibilitätsstörungen damit mehr kaputt machen kann, als es gutes bringt. Also ich kenne es, dass man mit kühlem, nicht kaltem Wasser, am besten fliessend kühlt.. Und zwar mindestens 20 Minuten... Und wer hält sich schon 20 Mins nen Eispack auf den Arm : :Smiley:  
LG Meg  :Zwinker:

----------


## StarBuG

Ist richtig, aber wenn du ein Eispack in ein dickes Handtuch wickelst, entspricht das in etwa der Temperatur von fließendem Wasser aus dem Hahn.
Ich find es einfach praktischer, als 20Min am Spülbecken zu hängen. 
Aber nicht jeder hat ein Coolpack Zuhause, insofern ist das kalte Wasser eine gute Option die immer geht.

----------


## Lilly

Also ich kenn mich bestens aus mit Verbrennungen....seufzt...aua...aua... 
die Empfehlung 20 Minuten kaltes Wasser drüber laufen lassen, kann ich nicht unterstützen....es ist einfach ökologischer Wahnsinn!!!! Wasser ist eine Kostbarkeit...sie so zu verschwenden...nee...kann ich nicht gutheißen...ok...ist ein Tick von mir... 
Natürlich hab ich auch, schulmedizinisch geprägt, wie ich ja leider auch bin, bei Verbrennungen den Wasserhahn aufgedreht und kaltes Wasser drüberlaufen lassen...hab das aber höchstens 2-3 Minuten durchgehalten...die Schmerzen waren unerträglich...fertig wie ich war (siedend heißes Öl über die Hand) bin ich in ein kindliches Muster verfallen, hab mir zwei Handtücher um die Hand gewickelt und heftig geweint....als ich wieder klar war im Kopf, bin ich zu meiner Ärztin bzw. einmal zum Notdienst gefahren...dort wurde ich gerügt, weil ich kein kaltes Wasser hab drüberlaufen lassen und mir wurde gesagt, das würden üble Narben und Wucherungen geben....nix ist passiert...meine Handrücken sind völlig intakt... 
dennoch war mir das nicht bewußt, daß ich ja eigentlich Wärme angewendet habe indem ich die Handtücher drumwickelte...hm...wurde mir erst jetzt klar, nachdem ich das hier gelesen habe...
obwohl mir schon schwummerig wurde, bei dem Gedanken, Wärme auf eine Verbrennung zu packen...hm...aber schmerzhaft ist es ja sowieso...da hilft auch die Kälte nix...das kalte Wasser war wirklich nach kurzer Zeit unerträglich....

----------


## StarBuG

Richtig kaltes Wasser soll man auch nicht nehmen, sondern lauwarm, also so 20° pi mal Daumen.

----------


## Küken

Das gibt es doch nicht, da ist man mal paar Tage nicht hier und schon machst du nur Mist...  
So geht das nicht, kann man dihc nicht mal ein Wochenende alleine lassen :Huh?:   *g* 
Auch von mir, zwar etwas verspätet noch gute Besserung...  
Lg Küken

----------


## StarBuG

Hihi Danke  :Zwinker:  
Hab nur noch einen leicht schmerzhaften Brandfleck auf meinem rechten Schienbein  :Sad:  
Aber Indianer kennen keinen Schmerz  :Grin:

----------


## Küken

Jetz wollt ich mal pusten... 
MAN!!! Wieder nix... 
Lg Küken

----------


## Obelix1962

@küken, 
halt nicht so stark.
Bitte das nächste mal sachte blasen.
Bei uns haben Sie deswegen beim letzten mal Sturmwarnung ausgegeben.   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  
Grüßle Obelix

----------

